# Sports bra recommendations?



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm hoping you ladies might have some good suggestions for me on this one? 

I'm having trouble with my shoulder/neck (particularly on one side), I feel like I've got a lot of tension in the area between them, maybe an injury, maybe just a trapped nerve. I'm wondering if the type of clothing I'm wearing might have something to do with it;



You can see how my current choice of gym wear is really restricting my muscle/tendons between my right shoulder and neck 

What do you lot all wear to the gym, support wise?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Idiot male troll posts in the female section will not be tolerated. Be supportive, be constructive, or be somewhere else.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

@Lotte have you tried getting one fitted?

Runners World offer this I believe, and they should certainly be able to guide you. It looks like yours is too short vertically for you, as you appear to have a nice long back. So standard fit is likely to 'compress you too much vertically, which may account for an impingement through your full range of movement.

Given the support and flex that a runners bra has to provide, it may be worth giving them a go.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> @Lotte have you tried getting one fitted?
> 
> Runners World offer this I believe, and they should certainly be able to guide you. It looks like yours is too short vertically for you, as you appear to have a nice long back. So standard fit is likely to 'compress you too much vertically, which may account for an impingement through your full range of movement.
> 
> Given the support and flex that a runners bra has to provide, it may be worth giving them a go.


Cheers for the input matey 

Big problem is going to be that we don't have any sports shops that are specialist enough for things like this here in the Channel Isles. So I'm sure I can find some to try on, but I'll be on my own with it a bit. I definitely don't want to end up buying something else that does the same thing, or to avoid it doesn't give enough support :wacko:

Shame as I really like these Nike bra-tops, they are a bit heavy handed for the job I suppose. Good thing I only got two though eh!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Cheers for the input matey
> 
> Big problem is going to be that we don't have any sports shops that are specialist enough for things like this here in the Channel Isles. So I'm sure I can find some to try on, but I'll be on my own with it a bit. I definitely don't want to end up buying something else that does the same thing, or to avoid it doesn't give enough support :wacko:
> 
> Shame as I really like these Nike bra-tops, they are a bit heavy handed for the job I suppose. Good thing I only got two though eh!


I ran the marathon in a shock absorber they are wicked. And I have large boobs x


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> I ran the marathon in a shock absorber they are wicked. And I have large boobs x


Any particular one in the range?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Cheers for the input matey  Big problem is going to be that we don't have any sports shops that are specialist enough for things like this here in the Channel Isles. So I'm sure I can find some to try on, but I'll be on my own with it a bit. I definitely don't want to end up buying something else that does the same thing, or to avoid it doesn't give enough support :wacko:Shame as I really like these Nike bra-tops, they are a bit heavy handed for the job I suppose. Good thing I only got two though eh!


these may help then, so you have an idea before you start trying on.

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/kit/how-to-choose-a-sports-bra/3747.html

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/workout/gear/sports-bras/how-to-choose-a-sports-bra/


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Any particular one in the range?


Can't remember the exact one but it did up at the back like a bra, was black with silver piping and quite thick straps. If I remember correctly it was about £30. Worth it though my knockers didn't move one bit during running and no chafing!

Can highly recommend them


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Great info guys thanks  One of the articles mentioned a site that does free returns so, looks like I'll be ordering some sizes on there tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Katy might be a good person to ask .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I ran the marathon in a shock absorber they are wicked. And I have large boobs x


I wear shock absorber too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Absorber-B4490-Womens-Sports/dp/B000XKD5H2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1393674211&sr=8-5&keywords=shockabsorber+bra

The great thing about these is that they are created for specific bra sizes as supposed to the generic S M L etc. They also offer proper support via the band with two hooks; one around the rib cage and another around the back horizontal to your bust; the support is spread across the back as opposed to just the rib cage.

However, I too find that these cause shoulder issues due to where the straps sit, similarly to you @Lotte. Due to where the straps sit, the weight of my bust pulls in an uncomfortable place, almost like digging into muscle that I'm using. However, the discomfort on my shoulders only sets in if I wear it for longer than 45 mins so for the most part, it isn't an issue...it was only a problem when I wore it for long distance running.

I personally haven't found a sports bra that offers the same specific sizing and support of the shock absorber but with wider set straps. So for now, the best I can suggest is shock absorber.

With regards to getting professionally fitted...I am skeptical. Most places 'fit' you by measuring you and then determining your bra size according to traditional sizing methods which IMO is a load of bollox. Establishing fit is trial an error and requires knowing how a bra should fit; the size in many respects is irrelevant...it's how it fits that counts...you therefore need to know how a bra should fit. Without wanting to shamelessly plug my own company, I do cover this on my site: http://www.bosomgalore.com/fit-perfect.asp

But I imagine, as you're aware of fit anyway, you probably know all of this anyway. Some companies are up to date with fitting and understand the above, but just in case you do get fitted, be wary that if they're basing your size on a tape measure, they're approach is outdated.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Great reply thanks Katy 



Katy said:


> Most places 'fit' you by measuring you and then determining your bra size according to traditional sizing methods which IMO is a load of bollox. Establishing fit is trial an error and requires knowing how a bra should fit; the size in many respects is irrelevant...it's how it fits that counts...


I'm in the big knockers camp so I stepped out of the M&S nonsensical fitting rooms and away from "bra size calculators" when I was 18 and realised it was doing absolutely nothing good for me  But thanks for the link anyhoo! 

Traditional calculators suggest I should be wearing a 34G!!! It would be like climbing in a tent... totally ridiculous 

Went to the biggest department store on the island today, they have a whole load of Shock Absorbers... Biggest cup size DD. Smallest band size 32. Totally useless to me GRR. Online it is then


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Great reply thanks Katy
> 
> I'm in the big knockers camp so I stepped out of the M&S nonsensical fitting rooms and away from "bra size calculators" when I was 18 and realised it was doing absolutely nothing good for me  But thanks for the link anyhoo!
> 
> ...


Like it...'big knockers camp'! :laugh:

Ah good. Glad do hear you walked away from the M&S measuring system. I had my first fitting with them as a teenager which resulted in a stupidly incorrect size bra for years!  I'll never forget my boobs popping out of one during a sports competition! :scared: I had to keep going if I wanted to win!

Yeah I rely on ordering online. Most stores don't stock my size even though the brands they stock do make them in my size.


----------

